# Puppy fighting parvo at 7 1/2 weeks



## SouthCentralDuke (Apr 2, 2013)

Our 7 1/2 week pitbull baby boy is fighting parvo right now. We noticed the vomiting Tuesday night and Wednesday he was off, kinda sleepy and tired then diarrhea (mucusy stool, no blood though) and vomiting. At night he held down liquids via syringe and ate so we figure we'd give him another day. Thursday he was much better, he ate boiled chicken and white rice, played and seemed happier. Then at night he crashed again. Its friday and this morning i took him to the vet and he tested positive for parvo, very weak though. The doctor said the test barely picked it up and he probably had it before we got him. we got him his first set of shots first thing after we got him on sunday. i decided to leave him in their care instead of taking him home, he's on an IV and getting all kinds of meds. I wanted to put him down at first but the doctor said that although he makes no guarantees but since it's still early and since he still held down food and water in the last 24 hours there is a chance for survival. i figured he's fighting it so he's doing his part, what would I be if I didn't do mine?

So here we are waiting on him. The doctor says it might take a day or a week but he's seen a lot of different turn around, success, and death rates due to the unpredictability of the disease. I cant tell the future but I'm just happy my little man got there early and he's still fighting.

What do you all think? I know there are many threads here on parvo and I read a few but I just wanted to throw this out there.

Thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

If caught and treated puppies can survive parvo. Ill pray for him for sure!! I hope everything takes a turn for the better for him!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TisynsHuman (Mar 6, 2013)

When I was younger I had a Golden Retriever who had Parvo twice believe it or not. Lived to be 15 yrs old when her hips when out and she couldn't walk. It sounds like he has a good chance, best of luck!!


----------



## chibi17 (Jul 7, 2011)

I nursed my aunts pit puppy(same age as yours) from parvo. I ordered ParvoBuster offline from their site.Its a bit expensive but it saved his life were as when my dauchsund pup got it the vet bill was higher and he didnt survive their treatment that consisted of just fluids for hydration and med for pain, but no sustenance to keep his vital organs functioning that led to him dying 15hrs later Less then 48hrs after finding out he had Parvo. With Parvo buster Ive treated my aunties pitty and 3 others with it and they all lived. I was skeptical of the product at first but its worth the money and it can be shipped over night and later has a long shelf life and treats multiple dogs and acts as a preventive. There are a few things you will have to buy from your local store or cvs and feed mills. Like oral syringes to feed the pup(esibilca pup formula in place of solid food) and administer herbal tea medicine combo that takes the place of gatorades and pedalyte(will provide ingredients for tea with downloadable PDF. Parvo Buster is easier on their stomachs and they are less likely to throw it up once you start treatment. The medicine is holistic so no harsh chemicals are being feed into the dog the medicine reduces inflammation,pain,flushes out the dogs system of any chemicals,kills internal parasites that hinder recovery and helps reduce fever.It has to be administered every 30min in rotation with the milk replacement. So every 30min your either giving him formula or the herbal tea and med mixture.It helps to have a alarm and a few pp stay over so you can rest. You have to monitor the pups temp and hydration(have a enema made up and know how to use it in case he becomes severely dehydrated. It comes in handy to have fluids from a vet on hand in case you have to take a break from oral feeding and purchasing nutri cal and vita cal paste and letting it dissolve in the pups mouth will make sure it doesnt loose more nutrients since it wont be able to eat. if the Pup survives the first 2 days of treatment he will most likely recover. If he does recover he has to be kept separate from other dogs for at least a month after treatment and I wouldnt bring in any unvaccinated dogs near your home or they could get it. But yeah when he starts to show a interest in eating on his own feed him a small table spoon portion and see if he holds it down for 6hrs. If he does feed him the same amount spaced out over a hour so as not to put a strain on the dogs stomach( to much of a good thing in other words) you should avoid feeding your pup any dog foods that contain poultry. Feeding the pup a little bit of easy to digest food that will fill him up like chef boyarde is a good start. If he gets through the first 24hrs without relapsing you can increase his amount and see if he will drink water on his own. Those are the major signs that he will pull through others are if he becomes more vocal and alert(Parvo dogs are quite) If makes attempts to play and act normally and move around.I also noticed my aunts pups nose stayed dry the whole time he was sick but a few hrs before he started eating and acting normal i noticed his nose actually felt moist for once and he was trying to check on a sock lol. But yeah feed yourpup that for about 3 days(chef boyarde) to a week and then gradually introduce their normal dogfood. When they were eating I would also put a table spoon of apple cider vinegar in his food bowl since it has alot of good benefits.


----------



## chibi17 (Jul 7, 2011)

P.S. the pup that I mentioned I nursed is pictured as my avatar at around 5mo ^ ^ he is like a 4th dog to my 3 I actually own.After nursing him for a week and keeping him for about another 2 mo afterwards until he wasnt infectious to other dogs in public I returned him to my aunt.


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

So sorry to hear that, it is a horrible disease. It seems to be much harder on certain breeds, apbt's being one of them. Once you have experience parvo you never forget the smell. Many, many years ago we had an entire litter come down with it except one puppy out of eight. Out of the 7 that had it, we where able to save all but one. Many long agonizing hours of feeling helpless. Believe it or not, we saved them by giving them Campbell's vegetable soup, they wouldn't touch anything else. I kept one that we saved, but he was the closest to death door than the others. He never really fully recovered, he ended up having weak joints, and poor muscle definition, nothing like his parents. I am sure they have come a long way since then in treating it hopefully. I pray for the best out come.


----------



## SouthCentralDuke (Apr 2, 2013)

Update on Big Duke: 

They weren't able to get an IV on him because he's got sensitive veins and he jut kept on fighting them. We visited him and he's here at the house with us, he refused to leave my girlfriend's arms. He was at the vets all day for monitoring, and got an anti-diarrhea shot, anti-vomiting shot, antbiotics to prevent secondary infections, and 2 shots of subcutaneous IV fluid (1 in the morning and 1 at night). He had a high calorie vitamin supplement at 6, he's getting another small serving at 11 pm, then at 2am and then in the morning most likely. He's also being given small amounts of baby food but REALLY small because he's not really having the appetite. Ive been syringing him pedialyte at 15 and 30 minute intervals, so its about 1 to 1-2 tablespoon an hour. 

He's been drinking a good amount of water all day, no vomiting, and only 1 diarrhea stool. It's was very mucousy and had a little blood but the vet says that his chances are still there because he's still spunky compared to most dogs that are on there 3-4th day of parvo.

Tomorrow he's getting more shots and right now he's just sleeping.

he's up for a fight, so you know i'm down for my little one


----------



## SouthCentralDuke (Apr 2, 2013)

Good looking out Chibi. :cheers: I'm getting PARVAID at this store nearby tomorrow morning that is supposed to carry it because i need something rapid.Anyone have any good results or know about PARVAID? my girl knows someone who used it and she said she had good results on 2 dogs.

All the spots i've seen online say that i'll get the parvobuster by tuesday, which is rather late. it's a friday night already so saturday it won't come through then sunday, well there's no mail so that's a given. maybe monday but i need something sooner.


----------



## Jabberwock (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you for giving him a chance. I understand I've been through it with my boy at 8 weeks old

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I had a litter all come down with parvo and all survived,. the worst stayed in the care of the vet and pulled through beautifully . all are grown and healthy now . It's a 7 day virus so really get through those days even the first 5 days and you are more then in the clear. No cure for it they just treat each symptom, some get it worse then others. Kind of like the flu in dogs. Hope your pup does well and pulls through, sounds like a mild case and he is where he has the best chances so things should look good for him soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## SouthCentralDuke (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you all for all the love and support. it means the world to us.
i called off work tomorrow so i could nurse him and take him for round II of his shots. 

any idea what day we should count this as? i noticed the vomiting and diarrhea tuesday night and he's been back and forth since then.

i am concerned that he is severely underweight he looks all boney and he's really really skinny. he's refusing to eat but we will be giving him a high cal supplement soon at 11 pm and then again at 2 am. we just put a glob on his nose and he licks it up.
he does drink water on his own though occasionaly and i've been giving him plenty of pedialyte (i'm actually going to tone it down a bit lol) he coughed out a little bit of pedialyte but no vomiting so far. no diarrhea since the vet either. he's just sleeping. he walked around a little and peed now he's sleeping again.

for a mild case of parvo this thing is still pretty cruel.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Don't force the food , stick to broth and pedyalite until he is holding it down for atleast 24 hours straight with no vomitting. Then you can slowly add solids back to his diet. I would start with boiled chicken and rice, something very bland and small amounts. make sure he is holding it down. if he pukes it back up then go back to liquids again until he is holding it down for another 24 hours. I would count this as day 4 . Don't worry about his weight too much yet , as long as he is holding fluids down and not dehydrated.


----------



## SouthCentralDuke (Apr 2, 2013)

thanks again, great advice.

i'm giving him nutri cal per vets directions in an hour and 12 minutes.

round the clock on the little one


----------



## SouthCentralDuke (Apr 2, 2013)

he tossed up some mucus twice. but he's been walking around the room sniffing stuff and no appetite but he drank he drank a grip of water and pedialyte on his own. 

we'll see how he is in the morning


----------



## SouthCentralDuke (Apr 2, 2013)

He's at the vets on IV, how long does it usually take for them to start eating on their own? That's what we're waiting on.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Parvo is a nasty virus. It destroys the lining of the intestines and it's treatment/recovery is so counter-intuitive to what we wish to do (oh, puppy is SICK, he needs FOOD) that it is very, very hard for people to deal with following the treatment protocol. During the peak of the virus, the puppy can not absorb food properly, nor water.
I've had the best results with pulling all oral food and water (sub Q or IV fluids are required at this stage) until vomiting and diarrhea subside (usually within a couple days) I will let them lick ice cubes, but that is all. Dehydration is usually what kills them, so you MUST keep them hydrated (sub q works best for this if you can't afford hospitalization) and they can not do this on their own in most cases because even if they DRINK water, they can't process it properly) Thus the Tamiflu, etc. remedies only work well on puppies who are very early or later into cycle (during peak, they are not absorbing anything) This varies, as some pups are not hit as hard.
Good luck! I have pulled a lot of puppies through parvo, it is not a death sentence, and they have gone on to be totally normal dogs. You can do it!


----------



## SouthCentralDuke (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks all. 
Our little one made it and is at home eating.... A lot. 
The only way we get him to drink anything right now is if we add chicken broth to his food ha








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Aww what a cutie! So happy to hear the good news!


----------



## Mantisv36 (Dec 22, 2012)

Great news! He's a fighter!


----------



## BATISTA (Apr 28, 2013)

Any update?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Congratulations!!! You should feel like a champ and your lil up: too! 

I've whooped parvo a time or two back in Okla, using pedialite, sci diet canned i/d, and a baster.. a soupy liquid and half a cup worth of a squirt every 2 hrs... Its a nasty virus indeed.. (man made virus back in Nam, where the only human parvo virus exists) .. I got that from a government library reading on viruses of the CDC and biological warfare back when I was in highschool. You will have to dig to find that out its not information that is taught as truth. If you give a wolf a parvo shot it could catch parvo and die, its better for them to beat it with their own immune system which is why I devised that method as I started in wolves a looong time ago.


----------



## SouthCentralDuke (Apr 2, 2013)

Duke is recovering very well from parvo 
He is now almost 13 weeks old and is VERY active. He runs around and plays a bunch. He's getting territorial and we've been socializing him with people, obedience classes in another month as he's still contagious 

Here's a before and after


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

:woof: Congrats! I'm glad he pulled through!

It's almost been a month since my boy Kain got over parvo. He still has one more booster shot, but is no longer on "lock down" as I call it.


----------

